
The reclusive hedge fund tycoon behind Trump's presidency - williamstein
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2017/03/27/the-reclusive-hedge-fund-tycoon-behind-the-trump-presidency
======
williamstein
Article involves machine learning, data science, programming, etc...

